# Bad tasting pee



## Charlietuna (Dec 21, 2011)

I made a 6.5 gallon batch of "ez pee" I can go into more detail later on the process if needed, but during the primary the foam was white/cream colored with a brownish tint that was very "sticky" made me think of glue & had a off smell I couldn't / can't place. This foam from primary stained the white bucket orangish brown & again, the odor was bad & strange. Not sulfer, skunky or anything I've ever heard of on this forum. 

During backsweetening I did not notice any off flavor & thought everything was fine. I decided not to add clairifiers, mainly because I had alot of pee back already. A couple days ago I racked & took a sample. It had that bad flavor / smell again. 

I know my description is vauge, but I'm having a hard time describing the smell/taste. My best clue is the glue like foaming & staining of the primary.

Any ideas? I'll get the notes ready if anyone has questions. 

thanks,
Brian


----------



## Charlietuna (Dec 21, 2011)

I've aslo read about using copper to splash rack wine over to remove a bad smell. Is this a possiblity? 
Thanks,
Brian


----------



## dangerdave (Dec 21, 2011)

I don't know, Brian. I haven't had this problem with any of my Pees, but it sounds like a contaminant of some kind. I wish I could help you more.

Let us know if you find out what it is or how to fix it.

Hey! Weren't we going to trade some wine? We need to spearhead a Southern Ohio Winemaker's Group...or some-such-thing. lol


----------



## Charlietuna (Dec 24, 2011)

The idea of a local wine making group sounds like a plan. Maybe we can get together after the holidays to exchange a bottle or two.

Brian


----------



## Arne (Dec 24, 2011)

I have never had this problem, but what did you use for the slurry? Possibly react with the lemon? Just a guess. Arne.


----------

